# Alguien conoce Electrocolor en Madrid



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

pues eso,que si conozen esta tienda de electronica,que digan como esta de precio si la conocen y eso,es que nunca compre alli,es mas vivo a casi 400 km de alla,pero como voy de vez en cuando a ver a la familia,pues me gustaria alguna vez visitarla para comprar algo,asi que si pueden decirme,a como salen algunas cosillas,como resistencias,ICs,transistores,etccc...

saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2009)

Mira todo el post de proveedores, tal ves encuentres mas casas de electrónica

Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

Si ese post lo vi entero,en madrid solo vi todoelectronica,pero esa esta muy retirada de donde voy,o pueda ir.
prefiero electrocolor,o alguna otra que algun madrileño conozca y que este bien,y que este en calles conocidas,o que no sean muy raras o esten muy escondidas jeje


----------



## Ferny (Ene 31, 2009)

Te puedo recomendar Telkron (cerca de Ventas) y Conectrol (cerca de Goya - Príncipe de Vergara). Suelen tener de casi todo...

http://www.telkron.es/
http://www.conectrol.com/


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> Te puedo recomendar Telkron (cerca de Ventas) y Conectrol (cerca de Goya - Príncipe de Vergara). Suelen tener de casi todo...
> 
> http://www.telkron.es/
> http://www.conectrol.com/



Conectrol = caro, ademas te tratan como en una carniceria.


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

y ya que conoces estas tiendas,me puedes decir como suele salir de precio la mayoria de las cosas,esque para ir a comprar poco y gastar mucho,mejor busco otra,jeej


----------



## Ferny (Ene 31, 2009)

Pues en todas las tiendas que conozco (suelo comprar en 4 ó 5 distintas, las dos que te di son las principales) me vienen cobrando más o menos lo mismo por los componentes, o sea que no puedo decir que una sea más cara que otra ya que no tengo con qué comparar...

Lo que puedo hacer es darte precios de algunos componentes que compré en Telkron hace poco, porque todavía tengo el ticket de caja  Es la tienda donde más suelo comprar. Los precios que te doy son en € y sin IVA (les sumas el 16%)

- Transistor BC548: 0.09
- Transistor BC558: 0.05
- Portapilas 9V: 0.1925
- Resistencia 4.7ohm 1/4W: 0.018
- Led bicolor 5mm: 0.2187
- Regulador 7805: 0.2128
- Integrado TDA1524A: 2.2237
- Integrado LM3915N: 2.5018
- Condensador 4700uF 25V: 0.555
- Condensador 2.2uF 63V: 0.09
- Transformador toroidal 2x12V 50VA: 25.9

PD: a Conectrol e ido pocas veces, pero no me he sentido tratado ni mejor ni peor que en otros sitios...


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

Ferny dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> PD: a Conectrol e ido pocas veces, pero no me he sentido tratado ni mejor ni peor que en otros sitios...



Si lo digo porque literalmente tienes que cojer un tiket de carnizeria para pedir la vez.


----------



## rizome (Feb 17, 2009)

En Telkron, también tienes que cojer tiket con número (o así era cuando yo iba)
Dejé de ir por cuatro motivos:
- El horario es muy reducido... es horario comercial, pero más reducido que en Conectrol. Ahora Telkron ha ampliado el horario, y ambos abren a mediodía, pero Telkron, cierra los sábados.
- Son muy caros... en Telkron me pedían hasta dos euros, por un LM365. En Conectrol no llegaba al euro. Esto, se repetía en casi todos los componentes.
- Tienen poco stock... al menos... pedí varias cosas que allí no tenían, y en Conectrol sí.
- Laaarga cola de esperas... al menos, cuando iba... En Conectrol, hay días también malos... pero suelen ser más rápidos (y suelo ver más dependientes)... y tienen muchas cosas expuestas en vitrinas, con las que te puedes entretener mientras esperas (más que en Telkron)

Quizá hayan cambiado las cosas en Telkron, pero entre mis amigos, no han perdido la fama de "careros"

En Conectrol, las resistencias, y los condensadores, te los cojes tú mismo de la estantería que tienen al efecto.
(lo cual, también reduce tu espera)


----------

